
Retired Boeing 747 to become testbed for revolutionary new engines - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/rolls-royce-boeing-747-testbed-seattle/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
cool photo -
[https://dynaimage.cdn.cnn.com/cnn/q_auto,w_1100,c_fill,g_aut...](https://dynaimage.cdn.cnn.com/cnn/q_auto,w_1100,c_fill,g_auto,h_619,ar_16:9/http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.cnn.com%2Fcnnnext%2Fdam%2Fassets%2F191015120254-rr-
flying-testbed-ultrafan.jpg)

